# 2nd time taker... What should be the study plan for the next three weeks?



## Fady (Mar 13, 2019)

This is the 2nd time taking the exam I scored 48 out of 80 in October 2018. I worked so much problems and three exams but still not sure that I have studied enough. Do you guys have any specific study plans to review for the next three weeks before the exams that you can advise me of doing? Let me know your thoughts and I wish everyone good luck!


----------



## Mech_Engineer (Mar 13, 2019)

I was a two time test taker as well. I reviewed my weak areas and worked those types of problems the most, but I also kept my strong areas fresh. For me, working on timing and organization of the references was key. To be honest, I never felt like I was solid and totally prepared. I felt kind of neutral for some reason. I was confident, but still concerned. I think your feelings are normal for a lot of people. Aside from working more problems, just focus on your strategy, timing, and organization. Try to remain positive going into it. That would be my advice.

I also found it helpful to ask this board a few questions on problems that stumped me. In some cases, I was still making silly mathematical/unit mistakes. Those types of mistakes will eat you alive, if not checked. Best of luck!


----------



## JohnLee (Mar 13, 2019)

Should be taking as many tests as possible


----------



## Dr. Barber (Mar 13, 2019)

Fady said:


> This is the 2nd time taking the exam I scored 48 out of 80 in October 2018. I worked so much problems and three exams but still not sure that I have studied enough. Do you guys have any specific study plans to review for the next three weeks before the exams that you can advise me of doing? Let me know your thoughts and I wish everyone good luck!


which discipline?


----------



## McEng PE (Mar 14, 2019)

Fady said:


> This is the 2nd time taking the exam I scored 48 out of 80 in October 2018. I worked so much problems and three exams but still not sure that I have studied enough. Do you guys have any specific study plans to review for the next three weeks before the exams that you can advise me of doing? Let me know your thoughts and I wish everyone good luck!


I was a 2 time test taker and made a 48 out of 80 as well, but was April 2018. On my last 3 weeks before the October exam, I worked through the NCEES exam 3 times and EngPro Guide exam 3 times (1 on Sat &amp; 1 on Sun), during the week I focused on weak areas (HVAC and Combined Cycles) and just worked problems in those areas mainly, and made sure I had everything organized. This helped me feel way more confident going into the exam and during the exam.


----------



## Fady (Mar 14, 2019)

Dr. Barber said:


> which discipline?


Mechanical HVAC


----------



## Fady (Mar 14, 2019)

McEng said:


> I was a 2 time test taker and made a 48 out of 80 as well, but was April 2018. On my last 3 weeks before the October exam, I worked through the NCEES exam 3 times and EngPro Guide exam 3 times (1 on Sat &amp; 1 on Sun), during the week I focused on weak areas (HVAC and Combined Cycles) and just worked problems in those areas mainly, and made sure I had everything organized. This helped me feel way more confident going into the exam and during the exam.


Thank you!


----------



## Fady (Mar 14, 2019)

Mech_Engineer said:


> I was a two time test taker as well. I reviewed my weak areas and worked those types of problems the most, but I also kept my strong areas fresh. For me, working on timing and organization of the references was key. To be honest, I never felt like I was solid and totally prepared. I felt kind of neutral for some reason. I was confident, but still concerned. I think your feelings are normal for a lot of people. Aside from working more problems, just focus on your strategy, timing, and organization. Try to remain positive going into it. That would be my advice.
> 
> I also found it helpful to ask this board a few questions on problems that stumped me. In some cases, I was still making silly mathematical/unit mistakes. Those types of mistakes will eat you alive, if not checked. Best of luck!


Thank you! this is very comforting.


----------



## Fady (Mar 14, 2019)

McEng said:


> I was a 2 time test taker and made a 48 out of 80 as well, but was April 2018. On my last 3 weeks before the October exam, I worked through the NCEES exam 3 times and EngPro Guide exam 3 times (1 on Sat &amp; 1 on Sun), during the week I focused on weak areas (HVAC and Combined Cycles) and just worked problems in those areas mainly, and made sure I had everything organized. This helped me feel way more confident going into the exam and during the exam.


Was it enough? Hopefully you passed?


----------



## McEng PE (Mar 15, 2019)

Fady said:


> Was it enough? Hopefully you passed?


I went through the morning portion with ease, to the point where I thought I had to be missing something because I finished 25 questions in an hour and a half. The afternoon portion was a little rougher, but again I felt prepared and confident with my answer choices. Yep, I passed the Oct 18' exam.


----------



## Fady (Mar 15, 2019)

Nice....that's very comforting. I am happy for you and I thank you for your sharing this with me.


----------



## Fady (May 15, 2019)

@McEng I followed your foot steps and finished the morning session in two and a half hours and the afternoon session in three hours. The result was........ I passed!! Thank you for your valuable input!!


----------



## McEng PE (May 15, 2019)

Fady said:


> @McEng I followed your foot steps and finished the morning session in two and a half hours and the afternoon session in three hours. The result was........ I passed!! Thank you for your valuable input!!


Hey that's great and congratulations!! Glad I could help, and I bet it felt really good but also concerning when you finish an hour or so early on the exam? haha But it does give you a lot more confidence for sure.


----------



## Fady (May 15, 2019)

McEng said:


> Hey that's great and congratulations!! Glad I could help, and I bet it felt really good but also concerning when you finish an hour or so early on the exam? haha But it does give you a lot more confidence for sure.


I was thinking that either I am destroying this exam or I am doing something seriously wrong   ............But it felt phenomenal after I saw the "pass" on NCEES website. Thank again!!


----------



## McEng PE (May 15, 2019)

Fady said:


> I was thinking that either I am destroying this exam or I am doing something seriously wrong   ............But it felt phenomenal after I saw the "pass" on NCEES website. Thank again!!


Haha had the same feeling!! And yes it's a great feeling, and you're very welcome!


----------

